# Incredible Trainer in South Florida!



## mrlavoie87 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello All!

I was reading along the website and came across a recommendation for Michael Clark from Champion Dog Training so I decided to give him a shot at training my 1.5yr old GSD, Elsa. 

I enrolled Elsa in a 2 week board and train and had picked her up about 2 days ago and I am beyond impressed! Michael far exceeded my expectations and he was worth every penny!

He worked with us in detail and provided us with more than enough knowledge (even a video) on how to maintain Elsa's training. He understood that leaving our baby for 2 weeks was hard and he helped us by keeping in touch with us and updating us on her incredible progress. 

His "Resume"/experience is amazing - Countless awards won training K9 units in South Florida and even a documentary featured on ABC about him! 

His Website is championdogtraining.com

Please feel free to contact me with any questions. 

I apologize for the lengthy post but I am beyond satisfied with the training elsa has received - I knew she had it in her and Im very happy I found the person to unlock her potential!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

mrlavoie87 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I was reading along the website and came across a recommendation for Michael Clark from Champion Dog Training so I decided to give him a shot at training my 1.5yr old GSD, Elsa.
> 
> ...


You gave your dog to him for two weeks? Can you explain what the training was a little more.


----------



## mrlavoie87 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sure, ill do the best I can without writting another long post. It was a 2 week program in which he covered basic obedience and even touched a little on advanced. I thought elsa had basic down before training but man was I wrong. It's been only a few days now I have gotten many compliments on her behavior. She heels incredibly on leash and follows commands in all situations. In the 2 weeks we visited her twice and was taught how to continue her training and was demonstrated what she had learned. Like I sais , I am very happy with the progress elsa has made in the short while Michael had her.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice to hear good things and that you are happy with the outcome. I'd be curious to see the video he had of him working with your baby, if you don't mind posting it. 

And I'll be honest as to why I'd like to see the video: We have had in the past people who sent their dog away for board-and-train, and were more than impressed and pleased with the results. They shared their videos that the trainer sent them, and to the experienced people, one could see that the trainer had been using compulsion and that the dog was in avoidance and shutting down. The un-experienced people did not see this, and did not understand the negative comments. All they saw was a well-behaved dog that was heeling and obeying orders. 

I am NOT saying that this trainer is doing this (using compulsion). I do know trainers who do board and train, have amazing and excellent results, and get it with positive techniques and a good understanding of dogs. But I'm curious now about this person - if you don't want to share the video, that's okay, and I understand.


----------



## SteelHelix (Mar 25, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> Nice to hear good things and that you are happy with the outcome. I'd be curious to see the video he had of him working with your baby, if you don't mind posting it.


I'd be curious to see the video myself. I live south of Miami and I've been looking for a good trainer for awhile now. The ones I've seen who aren't part of the 'dog trainer to the stars' working out of central Miami (and charge an arm and a leg) down here seem to be somewhat shady... or when I tell them I have a dog reactive GSD, they say they won't deal with me.


----------



## ILoveMYGSD1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am interested to as I am also in South Florida. I came across this trainer a few months ago and read a bunch of great reviews, I just don't like the idea of 2 weeks board and train. Do you know if he does private lessons as well?


----------

